

Ye LeCun replies back to Juergen Schmidhuber blog post #DeepLearningDrama - pradyu1993
https://plus.google.com/100849856540000067209/posts/9BDtGwCDL7D

======
greenyoda
See also the replies to LeCun by Saeb and Schmidhuber.

HN discussion of Schmidhuber's article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9807326](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9807326)

------
pradyu1993
Critique of Paper by "Deep Learning Conspiracy" (Nature 521 p 436)

------
brobdingnagian
There is a lot of narcissism in academia.

